# Northern Sami: Ovvdit nummaris oahpaimet...



## luismi08

Hello, I wish know which nordic language is this:

"Ovvdit nummaris oahpaimet mo šáhkkagáhppalagaid galga sirdit ja mo spealu sáhtta álggahit. Gievrramus gáhppalat lea ronnet, nubbin boahta ladni, dasto viehkki ja heavuš, ja de loahpas easkka reaŋga".

Please note the letters "š" and "ŋ".

My proposition: Finnish or Sami. (which dialect?)


----------



## kirsitn

Looks like Sami to me, probably Northern Sami since that's the most commonly used of the three Sami languages.
I think that
"boahta" = to come (in some variety of tense and conjugation)
"ja" = and
"lea" = to be (in some variety of tense and conjugation)

Unfortunately I don't know the rest of the words...


----------



## El Patillas

I think it's some of the dialects of _Sami_. 

But wait for someone else to confirm

Saludos!
-Elpa


----------



## luismi08

kirsitn said:


> Looks like Sami to me, probably Northern Sami since that's the most commonly used of the three Sami languages.
> I think that
> "boahta" = to come (in some variety of tense and conjugation)
> "ja" = and
> "lea" = to be (in some variety of tense and conjugation)
> 
> Unfortunately I don't know the rest of the words...


 
Yes, I think it is Sami, perhaps Northern Sami since in the complete text besides appears the letters: á č đ ŋ š ž

But I would wish a confirmation.


----------



## Lemminkäinen

As this isn't a Nordic language (rather a Finno-Ugric one), I've moved this to Other Languages


----------



## kirsitn

Okay, based on this page (in Northern Sami with Norwegian translation), the word oahpaimet means student/pupil

http://skuvla.info/skolehist/inge-s.htm

Nummaris seems to mean number, and "galga sirdit" appears to mean something like "should give" or "should provide". (based on this piece of Norwegian law about fishing in Finnmark: http://www.regjeringen.no/nb/dep/fkd/dok/NOUer/2008/NOU-2008-5/2/2.html?id=499812)
And "nubbin" seems to mean "group" (http://www.ap-sametingsgruppe.no/index.php?language=se&cat=38638)

So the text might be about a number of students doing something in a group, but unfortunately I don't have the time to search for multilingual web sites for the rest of the words.


----------

